# serielle Schnittstelle MPI Adapter



## beta (6 November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe einmal eine Frage an die Spezialisten.
Ich habe einen Siemens USB-MPI-Adapter und möchte per Libnodave/VB.NET für eine Minianwendung auf eine S7-315 2DP zugreifen. 

Mist, jetzt habe ich den Zettel mit der genauen Bezeichnung des MPI-Adapters im Büro liegengelassen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir trotzdem helfen. :neutral:

Bei der Installation des Adapters erscheint ein USB-Gerät in meiner Geräteauflistung von Windows, aber keine serielle Schnittstelle mit der ich mittels Libnodave und VB.NET auf die SPS zugreifen könnte. Brauche ich einen anderen Adapter, oder kann ich auch auf das USB-Gerät irgendwie zugreifen.

dankeund gruß
beta


----------



## jabba (7 November 2009)

Falls auf dem Rechner schon Step7 ist kannst Du die S7Online Schnittstelle dafür benutzen.


----------



## beta (7 November 2009)

Hallo,
Step 7 ist leider nicht installiert. Bibt es noch eine andere Chance?

Beta


----------



## Turbman (8 November 2009)

Kannst du uns mittlerweile den Hersteller und die Bezeichnung geben.
Für manche Adaptern gibt es Viruelle ComPorts die dein Problem vieleicht lösen könnten.


----------



## beta (9 November 2009)

Ja, und zwar
Siemens Simatic 6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0

beta


----------



## RobiHerb (11 November 2009)

*Wo ?*

Ich spiele auch gerade mit Libnodave rum. Würde gerne einmal einen neueren MPI Adapter ausprobieren. Ich sitze im Raum Darmstadt.


----------

